# German 'D' visa. can i travel to france as a tourist?



## srirams2007 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

I working in germany with a 'D' type visa valid for 'Deutschland'. i want to travel france as a tourist over weekend. can i do it with this visa? or do i have to take separate tourist visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The long-stay (D) visas allow you to visit for up to 90 days in a 180 day period in the other countries of the Schengen zone. So, yes, a weekend trip to France should be no problem.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

